# Travel & Medical Insurance from India



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi All,

My parents would be visiting me this month. I need to get their private medical insurance. I'm getting the platinum plan from Tata Aig for Rs.15K ~= A$250 for 3 months and includes travel + medical. Is it advisable getting that or through some other company in India? Will that work in Australia? They do mention that it is supported for through out the world.

Pl share your inputs


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

66 views no replies  comments anyone?


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

Yup that should be fine....
My parents took their insurance from bajaj allianz and it is the same as what tata aig offer. They need to keep their boarding passes safe till they go back to India else TATA AIG will create issues.


Abhijit



AnkitPune said:


> 66 views no replies  comments anyone?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Abhijit  Will ask them to preserve the passes. Then I dont have to take medical insurance from BUPA or Medibank for them. This turns out pretty cheaper looking at the prices on the local providers. Any caveats?


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

No ceveats  Pls don't go for any local insurance here.... it will be much costlier than what they will get TATA AIG for back in India. 
The coverage is good, my friends parents had to see a doctor here and they were covered well. Not sure if it was cashless but they did get all their money is what he told me. 

Abhijit



AnkitPune said:


> Thanks Abhijit  Will ask them to preserve the passes. Then I dont have to take medical insurance from BUPA or Medibank for them. This turns out pretty cheaper looking at the prices on the local providers. Any caveats?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Again...I'm going for Tata AIG..Cheers!


----------

